# Wanted Western Flyer Jeweled  Pedals Murray bike Bow Type



## JMack (May 21, 2019)

Three jewels per side and end reflectors from 1959-1960 and others era pictured here thanks


----------



## JMack (May 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 17, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 24, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jun 28, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 12, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jul 25, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Aug 31, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Jan 23, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (Feb 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## JMack (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 21, 2022)

I know there not 3 reflector but figured I would respond


----------



## JMack (Mar 21, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I know there not 3 reflector but figured I would respond
> 
> View attachment 1593263
> 
> ...



Murray Spaceliner perhaps ? What are they on?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 21, 2022)

There acually on a prewar schwinn …lol


----------



## JMack (Mar 21, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> There acually on a prewar schwinn …lol



Definitely 1960s type with the thin white with black stripes that always falls apart from what I’ve seen
Middleweight Murray tho


----------



## Junkman Bob (Mar 21, 2022)

I was thinking spaceliner as well … I have a 40 gallon drum of pedals so I will see if I have the 3 signal pedals your looking for … I hope I can help you out 🤞🤞


----------



## JMack (Mar 21, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I was thinking spaceliner as well … I have a 40 gallon drum of pedals so I will see if I have the 3 signal pedals your looking for … I hope I can help you out 🤞🤞



Looking for
Torrington 8 also


----------

